# SolusVM Audit Update



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

Just seen this posted:

http://blog.soluslabs.com/2013/07/29/solusvm-security-audit-update/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought they were supposed to be done with that like... a few weeks ago...


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2013)

Think it was more to let people know the external audit is still underway


----------



## Francisco (Jul 29, 2013)

But how many people are going to trust it?

I mean, they've claimed 'outside audits' in the past.

Francisco


----------



## peterw (Jul 29, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I thought they were supposed to be done with that like... a few weeks ago...


They said on june that their audit was finished and that they are waiting for the external audit... now they say that they just finished the internal audit and the external audit did not start yet. WTF?


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 29, 2013)

meh, this doesn't explain anything.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 29, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> meh, this doesn't explain anything.



Haha.  

This explains that their internal audit is done (and has resulted in several patches being released).  This also states that the promised external audit will begin soon.


----------



## Damian (Jul 29, 2013)

Second week of August? Pfft.


----------



## ryanarp (Jul 29, 2013)

I am sure by then, most will have gotten close to having their own solutions. I know people are hard at work to make it happen.


----------



## jarland (Jul 29, 2013)

Damian said:


> Second week of August? Pfft.


It should all be complete by August 32.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 29, 2013)

jarland said:


> It should all be complete by August 32.


 

Ha!  I see through your tricks!  

I'm smart.


----------

